# Audio on TV shows-no idea where the issue is



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I admit, I have no idea where the issue is, so a mod can move this as they see fit.

I've noticed, at least on my main system, there are times where music and such overpowers dialog. The worst I've come across is Minute to Win it, a bit of a guilty pleasure. I've noticed it on other shows, and different channels I believe. the result is basically it's hard to hear someone speaking with the shows music. This isn't live music in a scene, watching Social Network on Blu for example, I have no problem hearing the Zuckerberg/Parker dialog in the club, but stuff like theme/soundtrack music in shows.

Is this something at the network's end with their mixing, or at my end? I have DirecTV with a HR22-100, hooked up to a Denon 591 through HDMI.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> I admit, I have no idea where the issue is, so a mod can move this as they see fit.
> 
> I've noticed, at least on my main system, there are times where music and such overpowers dialog. The worst I've come across is Minute to Win it, a bit of a guilty pleasure. I've noticed it on other shows, and different channels I believe. the result is basically it's hard to hear someone speaking with the shows music. This isn't live music in a scene, watching Social Network on Blu for example, I have no problem hearing the Zuckerberg/Parker dialog in the club, but stuff like theme/soundtrack music in shows.
> 
> Is this something at the network's end with their mixing, or at my end? I have DirecTV with a HR22-100, hooked up to a Denon 591 through HDMI.


I don't have a lot of experience fixing this problem but I've certainly seen it on several setups and I think the center channel speaker has a lot to do with it. I've become a fan of having a larger than I used to think was necessary center speaker, at least in the scenarios I've encountered this problem in. My theory is that the smaller centers don't have the ability to "pull" the dialog out of the rest of the midrange in certain mixes. You can sometimes address it by manually configuring the level of the center and FL & FRs but that's a pain if you have to do it and then change it back for all the other programming.


----------



## thewallfisher (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know how involved you were in the setup of the speakers but you are able to test each speaker with the test tone. Make sure each speaker is at the proper level before you start messing with too much. If your speakers are at the proper level try your different surround settings.


----------

